

This Drone Zoom Lens Can Identify Your Face from 1,000 Feet Away - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/this-drone-zoom-lens-can-identify-your-face-from-1000-feet-away

======
anovikov
a good telephoto lens will have about 90-95% MTF at 40 lp/mm in the field
center, with a focal distance of 200mm, corresponding to the Nyquist pixel
pitch of 1cm at 1000 ft. So hopefully at least 20-50% MTF at double the
pixels. hard to tell what's so special here. 1000ft is too little for
atmospheric distortion to become a problem.

